# VW Autosleeper Clubman GL 1999



## 110299 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi can anyone out there tell me what VW Chassis the Autosleeper Clubman sits on and what is the cambelt change intervals. We are looking to buy one and could not get the difinitive from the seller at the time. Thanks


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi,
VW T4 with either 2.4 diesel or 2.5 td engine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi, according to our service book, the cam shaft drive belt is to be replaced every 80k miles! That seems a lot of motoring to me ! It might be an idea to ring your local VW dealer and enquire on cambelt changes for VW T4's. I think I will as well!

Best regards
Lynda


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*VW Autosleeper*

The vehicle you refer to is based on either the 2.4 normally aspirated 5 cylinder diesel ( ultra reliable, goes on forever but a bit sluggish), or the 2.5 TDI diesel.

The recommendation is for cambelt is at 80.000 miles. HOWEVER, I spoke to our local VW garage when we had our 2.4 Bilbos VW, and they said "No later than 60K or 5 years." When we got to the point of the vehicle being 5 years old, having done only 38K, we opted to have the belt changed. When it was removed, the belt was actually shredding longitudinally, and came off in about three strands.

I suspect that the issue here is not the mileage but the age of the belt, as the rubber compound it is made from will deteriorate with age, just as tyres do. The belt was probably 6 years old, as the vehicle was a year old when we bought it. I'm not suggesting that this will happen in all cases, but it's worth bearing in mind.

Smick


----------



## 110299 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your assistance, I now need to find out how to remove the fitted VW stereo from the vehicle cab so I can replace it with a more up to date cd radio, any suggestions on how to remove the radio, access etc?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Radio removal - some interesting recommendations in this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21032-.html

The wire coat hanger worked well for me.

It was a Transit mh but I guess the radio installation is pretty much the same in a VW.


----------

